# How much DEF do you add?



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I took my 2014 in for it's seventh service at 45K miles.
The SM said it took two jugs of DEF. They usually put in one one gallon container.
When I got home I checked the PN on the bill and they had charged for two 2 1/2 gallon jugs.
I had only driven 6500 miles since the last service.
The tank only holds 4.9 gal, and the DIC said the DEF fluid was OK when I brought it in.
I called them back and they said they only used part of the second jug and they would put my name on it and keep it for next time.
How much do you normally use?
I suppose it's possible that they had just been adding one gallon at each service and not checking to see if it was full.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Barefeet said:


> I took my 2014 in for it's seventh service at 45K miles.
> The SM said it took two jugs of DEF. They usually put in one one gallon container.
> When I got home I checked the PN on the bill and they had charged for two 2 1/2 gallon jugs.
> I had only driven 6500 miles since the last service.
> ...


I had my free service done on my 15 CTD at 5150 miles and it took a little over 2 gallons. It would be possible at 6500 miles to use more than 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I fill mine once a year until it is full. About once every 18,000 miles. 

DEF goes bad over time. Especially when exposed to light. So in my opinion your dealer just threw you some BS. If they charged you for a jug they should have returned the partial jug to you.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I put 2 1/2 gallons in mine in November . Not completely full but enough to get through the winter..16 weeks and roughly 12,000 miles later it still says level ok . I think a full tank would last me at least 16,000 miles


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

2 gallons in 6,000 miles


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Typically I wait until it is below 35% and then just put in a 9.46L (two gallon) jug. I'm not really sure for tracking on how often. The car has 36,000 km's on it and I put a jug in at 8,000 km's and another jug in at 35,000 km's. At 8,000 km's it still said DEF OKAY and the jug filled it right up. At 35,000 km's, it was down to having the warning light on that speed would soon be limited and the jug came nowhere near filling it, it just made it go back to saying DEF OKAY. As far as I know, those are the only two times that my car has had DEF added, if the dealer ever did it, they didn't charge me and didn't tell me.....and in Canada, DEF is not part of the 2 year maintenance plan.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

[h=1]BlueDEF Diesel Exhaust Fluid - 2.5 gal $ 10. 94[/h]
At Sam's Club, is this the right stuff for you Cruze? Teach me something.

Do know I can pour all kinds of fluids in my vehicles without spilling them all over the place, if I ever do get a diesel, think I could handle that as well


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> *BlueDEF Diesel Exhaust Fluid - 2.5 gal $ 10. 94*
> 
> 
> At Sam's Club, is this the right stuff for you Cruze? Teach me something.
> ...


That would work fine. If you fill the DEF tank it is pretty easy to have some spillage, can't see when it's getting close to full.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> I took my 2014 in for it's seventh service at 45K miles.
> The SM said it took two jugs of DEF. They usually put in one one gallon container.
> When I got home I checked the PN on the bill and they had charged for two 2 1/2 gallon jugs.
> I had only driven 6500 miles since the last service.
> ...


(IMHO)
Go back to the dealer and get the rest of the jug "with your name on it" - since you paid for it.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

When my Cruze starts the countdown for DEF, I throw in one of those 2.5gal containers. I get mine at Home Depot. I don't see the need to fill until completely full as it takes a while to use up and will tell me well ahead of time when it needs additional. No worries about partial containers and spillage that way.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I, too, put in a 2.5 gallon jug at 35%. I've never checked consumption though. Seems like I go a lot of miles before I have to add.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Chalk up another guy who does a 2.5gal container when it hits 35%. It's so infrequent of a thing for me, no need to top it all the way off and have half full containers or spillage. 

Good excuse to clean out your trunk too


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I still under my 4 free oil changes at Chevy dealer and they add the DEF and just top it off so I won't be buying DEF until around 30k miles or more. Does anyone here buy DEF at truck stop? Assuming the nozzle fits just seems like it might be easier?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've bought my DEF at the truck stop the last two years. I fill up once a year. 

I haven't necessarily found it easier to do it at the truck stop. It's noisy and filthy there. But you only fill what you need and it is fresh. 

I've also had trouble getting the pump to work because of the magnet on the nozzle.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's more on the magnet:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...hnical-discussion/155689-def-pump-magnet.html


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I top off every oil change at 7000 miles. It takes a little over a gallon. I also fill mine at speedway truckstop, its cheaper that way too.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So what I'm seeing is, the brand doesn't really matter? Ours is getting rather low, if I recall correctly, so I should look into filling it up before we drive down to North Carolina at the end of the month.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I remember reading somewhere that there is only two or three manufacturers of DEF and that whatever you buy is essentially from the same source. There is no premium DEF. it's just the freshest DEF possible is the best. That's the advantage of filling up at the truck stop.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

IndyDiesel said:


> That would work fine. If you fill the DEF tank it is pretty easy to have some spillage, can't see when it's getting close to full.


Have a soap dispenser on our kitchen sink, have to fill that with soap in that tiny little hole, I use a flashlight, spilling soap all very the top of the sink is a mess to clean up.

Ha, my wife or kids can't do this, make a mess, they never attended pouring school. (common sense)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems like if you get all those warnings as to DEF remaining, should be able to figure out how much DEF to add.

You can actually drive your diesel at 4 mph when the DEF tank is empty?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> Seems like if you get all those warnings as to DEF remaining, should be able to figure out how much DEF to add.
> 
> You can actually drive your diesel at 4 mph when the DEF tank is empty?


Mine will never go empty, warns you way ahead of time, it is not difficult to add.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the great suggestions. I'll wait for the warning and then try to add a 2 1/2 gallon jug.
I'll look for a good price.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm down to 13%. I just bought some 2.5 gallon jugs of BlueDEF at Napa for $8.98 each. (It was on sale if Feb). I hoping I can get both jugs in, but probably won't all fit. I might run it down under 10%. (Not recommending this by any means). I believe the tank is 4.9 gallons, but I've heard of people putting more in. Definitely don't want to overfill it. My main goal is to hit 30,000 miles and fill it, and then see how far it will go. With the dealer doing the fills, I was never sure how full it was. Sounds like the cheapest way to go is truck stop dispensers.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Cruzator said:


> I'm down to 13%. I just bought some 2.5 gallon jugs of BlueDEF at Napa for $8.98 each. (It was on sale if Feb). I hoping I can get both jugs in, but probably won't all fit. I might run it down under 10%. (Not recommending this by any means). I believe the tank is 4.9 gallons, but I've heard of people putting more in. Definitely don't want to overfill it. My main goal is to hit 30,000 miles and fill it, and then see how far it will go. With the dealer doing the fills, I was never sure how full it was. Sounds like the cheapest way to go is truck stop dispensers.


I don't think you can over fill it. When it's full it just runs out, no different than if you are filling a gas can and you over fill it it just runs out, if it runs out just need to clean it up with some rags or paper towel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It has a kind of overfill prevention design built into it. 

I'm not sure how to describe it, but I've seen the effect before on a vehicle's gasoline tank.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't seem to have good luck with others putting fluid in my vehicles. Last time I was in Oregon, started to fill my tank, guy walks out, against the law in Oregon to fill your tank, I have to do it.

Next stop was in Idaho where I could fill the tank myself, my gas cap was missing. This list could be a mile long.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> So what I'm seeing is, the brand doesn't really matter? Ours is getting rather low, if I recall correctly, so I should look into filling it up before we drive down to North Carolina at the end of the month.


'

No, the brand doesn't matter. As I understand it, all DEF is created equal. 



NickD said:


> Seems like if you get all those warnings as to DEF remaining, should be able to figure out how much DEF to add.
> 
> You can actually drive your diesel at 4 mph when the DEF tank is empty?


That's supposed to be the case. IIRC, someone the forum a couple years ago did an experiment on running out the DEF but i don't remember what the final results were. 



Tomko said:


> It has a kind of overfill prevention design built into it.
> 
> I'm not sure how to describe it, but I've seen the effect before on a vehicle's gasoline tank.


I managed to overfill it the first time I tried to add DEF. It makes quite a mess. I was worried that I would damage the components that make up the DEF tank. The good thing is I never had a problem with it, so it seems like some overflow won't hurt anything.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

So far I have not had to add any DEF and it still shows that I'm good in the DIC. This is at 13k miles on the vehicle since I purchased it back in May of last year.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> No, the brand doesn't matter. As I understand it, all DEF is created equal.


Good deal. Looks like Amazon had a pretty decent deal on a 2-pack of Prestone DEF, so that might do it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

When I change oil (every 7500-8000 miles) I add 2-2.25 gallons each time.


----------



## 804tdicruze (Oct 15, 2014)

When I got my free services they didn't even bother putting def in but I usually go to the truck stop and fill up off there def pumps it cheaper


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Same here. In fact, last change was on me and they still didn't fill it even with 20% left. I just add a 2.5gal peak jug from Walmart, usually 11$, never had an issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Back in the beginning, when I bought mine, there was a lot of mystery surrounding what was covered in the free service, but the DEF is definitely included. The thing is, the dealers get a flat $75 from GM for the service, so it's in thei best interest to skimp. (Obviously the short sighted option.). My dealership happily filled my DEF during the free changes and as a result I happily went back to them for future service work.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

diesel said:


> Back in the beginning, when I bought mine, there was a lot of mystery surrounding what was covered in the free service, but the DEF is definitely included. The thing is, the dealers get a flat $75 from GM for the service, so it's in thei best interest to skimp. (Obviously the short sighted option.). My dealership happily filled my DEF during the free changes and as a result I happily went back to them for future service work.


For whatever reason, in Canada it does not seem to be covered.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> For whatever reason, in Canada it does not seem to be covered.


100% not covered in canada


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

I just put in 4 gallons. DEF level was at 22%.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I usually get 18000k on mine every 2nd oil change and I pay 2.25 per gallon usually takes 4.5-5 gallons so it costs from 10.00 to 12.00 to fill up


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> I usually get 18000k on mine every 2nd oil change and I pay 2.25 per gallon usually takes 4.5-5 gallons so it costs from 10.00 to 12.00 to fill up



What % is your DEF level if you are adding 4.5 - 5 Gals?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just added 2 1/2 gallons at 35%. Last top up was in November.. Roughly 13,000 miles


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Think last time was 5%


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I was at 7% (I think). I was just starting to get the speed limited soon message. My CTS showed around 500 miles range left. I almost got both 2.5 gallon jugs in, but not quite. I probably have less than a quart left.


----------



## Alpha Old School (Mar 14, 2016)

I buy it at the truck stop, use a funnel because the nozzle is to close for comfort, I buy it for $2.79 a gallon, it's clear there not blue, have to be careful when filling it burps the fuel back at you like there's no vent. Blue DEF is urea which is normally clear, if you're buying urea for $10.00 for 2 and a half gallons you're paying a premium, what a markup


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Alpha Old School said:


> I buy it at the truck stop, use a funnel because the nozzle is to close for comfort, I buy it for $2.79 a gallon, it's clear there not blue, have to be careful when filling it burps the fuel back at you like there's no vent. Blue DEF is urea which is normally clear, if you're buying urea for $10.00 for 2 and a half gallons you're paying a premium, what a markup


All DEF should be clear no matter where you buy it. I've never seen blue DEF, but the brand name I buy is "Blue DEF"

I think the "blue" part of the name came from the term that Mercedes originally coined... "Bluetec"


----------



## Alpha Old School (Mar 14, 2016)

My boss buys DEF in bulk at 2000 gallons at a time in a clear tank inside his building to keep the sunlight out, the color is blue,by buying in bulk the price is really cheap,said if I got in a bind and needed some help myself, the blue comes from the blue smoke that was emitted from diesels from years back


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In Europe they call DEF AdBlue.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We're down to about 4% or so. Looks like it'll actually be cheaper for me to buy it at O'Reilly or Advance Auto, than online. That said, O'Reilly actually has their own brand for $11 per 2.5 gallons vs the $15 for Peak BlueDEF. It's API certified and ISO 22241...so it should be legit, yeah?

O'Reilly Chemicals 2.5GAL - Diesel Exhaust Fluid | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

MP81 said:


> We're down to about 4% or so. Looks like it'll actually be cheaper for me to buy it at O'Reilly or Advance Auto, than online. That said, O'Reilly actually has their own brand for $11 per 2.5 gallons vs the $15 for Peak BlueDEF. It's API certified and ISO 22241...so it should be legit, yeah?
> 
> O'Reilly Chemicals 2.5GAL - Diesel Exhaust Fluid | O'Reilly Auto Parts


Yes, DEF is chemically the same thing. That's why I went with the $8 Wal-Mart brand instead of fumbling around at one of the big truck stops around here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Kexlox said:


> Yes, DEF is chemically the same thing. That's why I went with the $8 Wal-Mart brand instead of fumbling around at one of the big truck stops around here.


Perfect, even cheaper. Only thing I don't see is the ISO certification...

So as far as not overflowing, unless you get that nifty bottle with the fancy nozzle, it's more of a "wait for it to overflow" kind of approach?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> We're down to about 4% or so. Looks like it'll actually be cheaper for me to buy it at O'Reilly or Advance Auto, than online. That said, O'Reilly actually has their own brand for $11 per 2.5 gallons vs the $15 for Peak BlueDEF. It's API certified and ISO 22241...so it should be legit, yeah?
> 
> O'Reilly Chemicals 2.5GAL - Diesel Exhaust Fluid | O'Reilly Auto Parts


def is def


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Perfect, even cheaper. Only thing I don't see is the ISO certification...
> 
> So as far as not overflowing, unless you get that nifty bottle with the fancy nozzle, it's more of a "wait for it to overflow" kind of approach?


You got it. If it's nice and quiet, like in a garage, you can hear it getting close to the neck. I was able to stop mine before it made a mess. Which, I might add, is not something the dealer did when they filled it last time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To avoid making a mess you could also take this approach:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...brary/46217-def-how-do-best-tomko-method.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, mine has crystals around the fill neck - though not a ton. 

I'll back it into the garage when I do it so that way I can close the door (garage is insulated, so that'll help) and make it quieter.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would think the ISO certification might be important.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Only thing I don't see is the ISO certification...


To legally be allowed to call your product DEF in the US you have to pass ISO standard, plus the API certification requires passing ISO.
Walmart's API certification is still current.

I did take a look at the specific jug I purchased, and made sure it didn't have any crystals around the neck, or seem swelled up. I may see about decoding lot numbers next time I buy one.

As far as amount, I waited until the 25% message came up on the DIC and added one full 2.5 gallon jug. No worries about over filling that way.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Perfect, good to know! I was thinking that was the case, but couldn't seem to find that page.


----------

